# I need assistance finding pictures



## Tyjet66 (Apr 11, 2011)

I am taking an Art class in school in which we find five pictures about a certain subject and create an Art piece about them. I chose puzzles for my subject and I need assistance finding pictures that are "cool"-looking and easy to paint. I need two pictures, I need helping finding something along these lines (not a remake):






Thank you for your time.


----------



## JyH (Apr 11, 2011)

Go to deviantart and look for pictures you like.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Apr 13, 2011)

I had seen that picture before as well but I'm reluctant to use it as we are nearing the end of the year so I need easier pictures to paint. As you can see in my suggested picture, all the colors are solid and without multiple values. I'll take your suggestion and check Deviatnart, thank you.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jul 7, 2011)

I do appreciate your help but it is no longer needed as I have been out of school for two months now. Thank you though!


----------



## joyceking (Jul 22, 2011)

Is the cube pic good for paiting?


----------

